# Hakenbau



## Bondex (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Hat einer von Euch schon mal versucht sich seine Haken selber zu bauen? Ich habe das mal in Kolding auf einer Messe gesehen und war schwer beeindruckt. Die haben dort richtig gruße Lachshaken gebogen, geschmiedet und Widerhaken eingeschnitten, vergoldet...Ist schon ein Wahnsinn.

Andere wiederum machen sich aus 3 Einzelhaken Drillinge mit löten oder zusammenbinden #c 

Wir haben unsere Haken früher aus Nadeln oder Nägeln gemacht, allerdings nie was damit gefangen #c  #q 

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit dem Selbermachen gehabt?


----------



## buddha (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Ich hab mir meine Haken noch nie selber gemacht. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, sehe ich bei dem guten Hakensortiment, welches einige Firmen anbieten, auch nicht wirklich einen Grund mich daran selbst zu versuchen.


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Ich fand die Haken in DK echt spitze. Die waren auch mehr zu Showzwecken gedacht für klassische Lachsfliegen. Statt einem Öhr hatten die eine Schlaufe aus geflochtener Seide soweit ich mich noch daran erinnern kann.
Ich bin außerdem der Auffassung, daß das Fangen mit selbstgemachten Haken vielleicht noch mehr Spaß macht ähnlich wie bei selbstgemachten Wobblern, Fliegen, Boilies...


----------



## havkat (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Moin!

Wie sieht´s mit Härten aus?
Nach meiner Kenntnis werden die Dinger, nach dem Biegen und "kaltschmieden" zur Verdichtung der Struktur (Flachstahlhaken) in ein Härtebad, zwecks leichter Einlasshärtung, geschmissen.

Die Spitzen würden sonst nie die Schärfe bekommen, wie sie gute Haken aufweisen.

Versucht mal meinen "High Carbon - Greifer" mit ´ner Feile anzuspitzen. 

Vom Biegewiderstand ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Hummer (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Zum Thema Haken chemisch schärfen habe ich das hier gefunden.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@Hummer
glaubt man kaum worauf die Leute alles kommen! Probleme entstehen doch sicher wenn man mit Säure die Außenhaut wegätzt. Sind Haken nicht irgendwie oberflächengehärtet? Ich meine werden die dadurch nicht weich? Ich habe davon echt keine Ahnung.
Wenn man selber Haken basteln wollte mößte man sie sicher, wie havkat schon meinte, härten. Das ist im Hausgebrauch sicher nicht machbar? Braucht man doch Öl dafür und einen Ofen zum Erhitzen???


----------



## havkat (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Is richtich!

Und die richtige Temperatur und den richtigen Draht (nicht jeder Stahl ist härtbar).

Zu warm = Glashaken
Zu kalt = Gummihaken
Falscher Stahl = Bröckelhaken


----------



## gismowolf (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Servus Björni!
Ich hab jetzt ganz schnell einen Haken selbst gemacht,die Fliege binde ich aber ein anderes Mal da drauf!:q :q : q : q 
Im Ernst!Du weißt ja,daß ich mit Metallen eigentlich mein ganzes Arbeitsleben zu tun hatte und auch irgendwie immer wieder etwas daraus selbst mache.Aber einen Angelhaken selbst machen,mit denen ich Fische fangen will,darauf würde ich mich nie einlassen!Dazu gibt es Spezialisten!!Und auch die bringen ab und zu Ausschußware auf den Markt!Bei Partridge und Mustad weiß man im Vorhinein nicht immer,ob die Haken 
auch das können,was versprochen wird!Das war vor 40Jahren schon so,heutzutage kommt es auch noch ab und zu vor,wenn Du mit einer Nymphe und einem Stein kollidierst,daß die Spitze ab ist!Havkat und Hummer haben Dir eigentlich schon alles dazu gesagt !
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Franky (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@ Wolfgang:
darauf kannst Du ja ein komplettes Huhn tüdeln... Und das könnte sogar den Haken dann durch die Gegend fliegen... :q:q

@ alle:
Aus genau den aufgeführten Gründen (Biegen, Schmieden, Härten, Schärfen), lasse selbst ich die Finger davon!!!


----------



## Bondex (1. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@all 
das das ein Mordsaufwand ist habe ich mir schon gedacht! Sah aber auf der Messe wirklich interessant aus, wie die Widerhaken geschnitten wurden und dié Haken hatten wirklich eine Edle Form, nicht einfach nur rund sondern verjüngt an manchen Stellen oder abgeflacht, einfach der Wahnsin! So ein Teil würde dann so zwischen 20 und 60 Euronen kosten - ein stolzer Preis für einen Haken!


----------



## havkat (1. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Hmmmmmm......

Wenn ich mir gismos Haken so anschaue.

Bei mir auf´m Job wird gehärtet. (Zyanidhärtung)
Geschmiedet hab ich auch mal. Mit Amboss und alles. (So kurz vor´m Dreißigjährigen Krieg )

Da ich dies Jahr, janz weit ruff nach Norg fliege............  :q


----------



## Bondex (1. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@havkat 
... wenn dann will ich sie hier aber auch sehen!!!


----------



## DinkDiver (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

ich mach echt viel selber aber davon lass ich doch die hände. Gibt sinnvollere sachen die man selber machen kann


----------



## Hummer (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*



> Da ich dies Jahr, janz weit ruff nach Norg fliege............



Falls Dich der Butt wider Erwarten nicht aufs offene Meer, sondern in den Fjord hineinzieht, kannste ja winken, wenn Du an unserem Haus vorbeikommst. :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## gismowolf (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Servus Ralf!
Zu diesem Urlaub wünsch ich Dir und Guido ein ganz kräftiges PH!!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## C.K. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Ich habe mal als Kind zum "nicht erlaubten Angeln" in einen Karpfenteich, Haken aus Stahldraht ( ca. 1,5mm ) selbst gebogen und dort auch damit gefangen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Bin mal auf die Idee gekommen nach Grichenland kein Angelzeug mitzunehmen . Zum Glück hab ich Am 2ten tag beinm Tauschen n abgerissenes Vorfach gefunden und n bisschen Schnur das reichte zumindest um n paar Kleinfische zu fangen . (War damals 13) Als der Haken leider abriss weil ne Meeräsche gebissen hatte hab ich mir aus ner kleinen Sicherheitsnadel n neuen gebaut und damit weitergefangen   =)


----------



## gismowolf (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Hi!
So,jetzt hab ich auch die Fliege auf den Haken gebunden. :q :m #h


----------



## C.K. (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Die erste Fliege, die ich ohne Probleme angetüddelt bekomme!! :q:q


----------



## gismowolf (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Schließlich muß ich ja auch etwas gegen die Alterskurzsichtigkeit unternehmen!! #h :q


----------



## Hummer (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Wolfgang, Du schießt mal wieder den Vogel ab! :m 
Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Lange nicht mehr so gelacht im AB :q



> Servus Ralf!
> Zu diesem Urlaub wünsch ich Dir und Guido ein ganz kräftiges PH!!!
> Gruß Wolfgang



Vielen Dank! Auch Dir dasselbe auf den Lofoten! |wavey: 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## gismowolf (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Ha,Ha,Ha..........................ich lache ja gern,wenn`s irgendwie geht!Ab und zu hat man ja auch etwas Auflockerung nötig!! #h  Und jetzt mach ich mich an meine letzten 1000
Stunden im Job!!#6


----------



## Hummer (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Ich nehme an, Du baust auch noch eine passende Rute, um den "Vogel" zu werfen? :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## gismowolf (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Die gibt es schon!Die steht in Canada ,nahe dem Alaskahighway!Irgendwo hab ich ein Foto davon.Das stell ich hier dazu rein,wenn ichs gefunden hab!
Lieben Gruß und viel Spaß,Wolfgang

ps:und hier ist sie,die Rute zum Werfen für die Fliege......


----------



## Hummer (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Nicht schlecht - ist wohl eher was für nen Mannschaftswurf! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Bondex (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@C.K.
welche Fischart hast du mit deinen selbstgemachten Haken gefangen?

@Wolli
total verrückt geworden, wa?  Oder ist das der Angelentzug der Deine Fliegen derart "entarten" läßt??? :m Aber echt ne geile Idee #6 Vielleicht gut auf Großesox. Und wenn man mal nichts fängt kann man immer noch die Fliege verspeisen ist ja genug dran!


----------



## bodenseepeter (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@gismowolf:
Ich frei mich darauf:

Im Blinder - exklusiv

Nessie gefangen - Durchgeknallter Fliegenfischer aus Deutschland/Ottnang lüftet Geheimnis um Schott


----------



## bodenseepeter (3. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

... verdammt, falsche Taste....

- lands geheimnisvollen Touristenmagneten!
Näheres in unserer nächsten Ausgabe 09/07

Lesen Sie auch:

Fischen auf blinde RotAugen
Aale blinkern ohne Haken
Hechte auf die Senke gelockt
und natürlich:

Was tun gegen die Lachsplage im Rhein???


----------



## Jetblack (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Gismo - ich lach mich scheckig, diese Fliege ist der Hammer (Wild Turkey?)


----------



## gismowolf (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Hi Björni ....und all
Bitte bleibt gaaaaanz ruhig.Ich bin noch halbwegs normal,hoffe ich zumindest!! ;+ ;+ #h :q


----------



## fluefiske (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Bin gespannt auf das Foto von der Forelle,die darauf gestiegen ist.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@Bodenseepeter
 |supergri   |supergri  |supergri 

Fischen auf blinde RotAugen
Aale blinkern ohne Haken
Hechte auf die Senke gelockt
und natürlich:

Was tun gegen die Lachsplage im Rhein???

Obwohl so abwegig ist das nicht. Wir wollten Aale angeln und ein paar Köderfische nebenbei senken. Aale haben wir keinen einzigen erwischt, aber als wir aber beim Einpacken unsere Senke rausholten war dieser Kamerad drin |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## rob (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

ich lach mich blöddas ist ja wohl die geilste fliege die ich je gesehen habe.das ding würde einen ehrenplatz in meinem zimmer bekommen
das muss ich dem willi schicken...


----------



## havkat (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Leude!

Ihr habt echt keinen Plan!  #d 

Allseits bekanntes Muster.

Handelt sich um die "Brown Halibut Surfer".

Wird nachts auf, an der Oberfläche raubende, Heilbutte und Eishaie gefischt. (Seeschwalbenimitat)

18ft #19-20 Einhand und ab dafür! :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> So,jetzt hab ich auch die Fliege auf den Haken gebunden. :q :m #h


 
solltest evtl.bei entsprechender Nachfrage damit in Serie gehen...
Tolles Teil#6


----------



## Jetblack (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@Havkat - Du schaffst es immer, "noch einen draufzusetzen" - ich seh unserem Event mit großer Freude entgegen. Auch ohne (Gott bewahre) Fisch werden werden wir gut zu lachen haben.

Jetblack


----------



## havkat (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Davon gehe ich aus, Mann!


----------



## C.K. (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@bondex
Man glaubt es kaum, Karpfen haben gebissen. Zwar nicht die ganz großen, sie haben den Haken wohl inhaliert, ihn aber unter Druck wieder aufgebogen.Kleinere konnte ich aber damit landen.
Passieren konnte nichts => halt ein dummer Jungen Streich!:q


----------



## Reisender (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@gismowolf

Genau auf dies fliege habe ich meien ersten Arapaima gefangen...#h #h hoffe du hast genauso viel glück wie ich...:m :m


----------



## gismowolf (4. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Hi Reisender!!
Wo Du schon überall hingekommen bist!!?Hast Du diesen in Südostasien oder in Südamerika gefangen?? Na ja,ist ja auch egal,ich gratulier Dir auf jeden Fall recht herzlich zu diesem Fang!!#6 #h


----------



## rob (5. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

ich bin ja dafür das du die fliege in den boardfliegen thread reinkopierst.
sie gehört ja auch eindeutig zur fliege des monats gekürt.:q:qich muss immer so viel lachen wenn ich mir die bilder ansehe:mdanke wolfgang!


----------



## Bondex (6. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

@C.K. 
jetzt erinnere ich mich auch an einen Fang mit selbstgebauten Haken aus Kupferdraht!!! An einem wunderbaren Frühsommertag machte ich mich auf zu meinem etwa 3 Meter entfernten "Hausgewässer" (Aquarium 60l) Ich fischte eine Selbstbaurute (Strohhalmstippe ohne Rolle) mit 10er Mono. Unten dran war einen Kupferdrahtselbstbauhaken von vielleicht Gr.20??? Köder war Brotteig gemitscht mit Flockenfutter. Meine Zebrabarsche gingen drauf wie wild ohne anfüttern!!! 2 davon konnte ich nach einem Wahnsinnsfight ohne Kescher oder Gaff landen und anschließend releasen, ich fischte ja ohne Widerhaken!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Also zu Haken: früher mal aus Büroklammern (mit Widerhaken), Nähnadeln und Sicherheitsnadeln probiert, aber man muß die Nadeln mit einer Kerze oder so weichglühen und ohne die Zähigkeit gehen die dinger halt schnell wieder auf. So einige Barsche und Weißfischlein hats aber damals damit gecatcht. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das bei den heutigen Pfennningartikeln Haken volle Zeitverschwendung, Tausenderkisten Öhrhäken für ein paar "Märker" von früher hab ich immer noch nicht leergeangelt.

@gismowolf: das ist ja echt die Killer-Hechtfliege !
Die an der Schilfkante als "Krüppelente" geführt gibt ne gute Chance auf den 30Pfünder!  :g  Allerdings sollte der Haken ein wenig biegefest und alles ziemlich bißfest sein *hehe*


----------



## gismowolf (24. März 2005)

*AW: Hakenbau*

Hi AngelDet!
Damit Du den Haken verbiegen kannst,benötigst du dazu ein Verlängerungsrohr!!:q Außer Du hast übernatürliche Kräfte!!
Das Edelstahlmaterial hat eine Legierung,bei der sich das Molekülgefüge durch Verformung
verändert und auf gut deutsch vereinfacht gesagt verfestigt!!Aus diesem Material,das nur von Spezialisten aus der Branche zu bekommen ist,mache ich auch meine Sprengringe selbst!!Natürlich aus entsprechend dünneren Materialø.#h


----------

